# Fee schedule for Preventive visits



## jorellana42 (Jan 18, 2019)

We're in the middle of revamping our fee schedule. We're using RVU and GCPI calculations. We're having a hard time with the preventive visits (99384-99397) because they're not recognized on the Medicare Fee Schedule lookup tool. How are you calculating for these codes?


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (Jan 21, 2019)

*Does this copy and paste from the RVU file help?*

STATUS	 	                                     WORK	NON-F FAC	MP	NON-F FACILITY	
HCPCS	  CODE	             DESCRIPTION	        	RVU	PE       PE 		TOTAL TOTAL	

99381		N	+	Init pm e/m new pat infant	1.50	1.54	0.58	0.09	3.13	2.17	
99382		N	+	Init pm e/m new pat 1-4 yrs	1.60	1.58	0.62	0.10	3.28	2.32	
99383		N	+	Prev visit new age 5-11	1.70	1.61	0.66	0.10	3.41	2.46	
99384		N	+	Prev visit new age 12-17	2.00	1.73	0.76	0.12	3.85	2.88	
99385		N	+	Prev visit new age 18-39	1.92	1.69	0.73	0.11	3.72	2.76	
99386		N	+	Prev visit new age 40-64	2.33	1.85	0.89	0.14	4.32	3.36	
99387		N	+	Init pm e/m new pat 65+ yrs	2.50	2.03	0.96	0.15	4.68	3.61	
99391		N	+	Per pm reeval est pat infant	1.37	1.37	0.53	0.08	2.82	1.98	
99392		N	+	Prev visit est age 1-4	        1.50	1.42	0.58	0.09	3.01	2.17	
99393		N	+	Prev visit est age 5-11	        1.50	1.41	0.58	0.09	3.00	2.17	
99394		N	+	Prev visit est age 12-17	1.70	1.49	0.66	0.10	3.29	2.46	
99395		N	+	Prev visit est age 18-39	1.75	1.51	0.68	0.10	3.36	2.53	
99396		N	+	Prev visit est age 40-64	1.90	1.57	0.73	0.11	3.58	2.74	
99397		N	+	Per pm reeval est pat 65+ yr	2.00	1.73	0.76	0.12	3.85	2.88	

You can download the most recent RVU file from https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medica...=1&DLEntries=10&DLSort=0&DLSortDir=descending.

Cindy


----------

